# Does Time Machine work with Ext. Drives other than Time Capsule?



## nirelandman (Jun 16, 2008)

Hi guys,

Obviously Time Capsule isn't the only solution of backing up data from one's Mac, but as far as Time Machine is concerned - is Time CAPSULE the only Ext. Hard Drive it will work with?

I need more than 1TB of data back up (or will do on down the line) so have been looking at Western Digitals Mac friendly products - but it doesn't say anything about whether Time Machine will work with them? 

Or if anyone can suggest a Time Machine compatible drive (wireless back up) that is greater than 1TB other than Western Digital then it would be also greatly appreciated.

Thanks in advance guys,
nirelandman


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Jun 16, 2008)

Yes, any external USB 2.0 or FireWire 400/800 hard drive will work.

I like building my own enclosures -- get a good Western Digital hard drive, slap it in an external case, and you're off to the races.


----------



## nirelandman (Jun 19, 2008)

Thanks eldiablo I'll look into that!

Regards
nirelandman


----------



## jbarley (Jun 19, 2008)

ElDiabloConCaca said:


> Yes, any external USB 2.0 or FireWire 400/800 hard drive will work.
> 
> I like building my own enclosures -- get a good Western Digital hard drive, slap it in an external case, and you're off to the races.


Did you miss the part where the OP said "wireless backup"

jb.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Jun 19, 2008)

jbarley said:


> Did you miss the part where the OP said "wireless backup"
> 
> jb.



Um, yes... and I'm still missing it.  

I don't see where s/he specified "wireless," other than mentioning Time Capsule (which s/he may have confused with the only hard drive that will work with Time Machine, period).


----------



## jbarley (Jun 19, 2008)

ElDiabloConCaca said:


> Um, yes... and I'm still missing it.



This is a quote from the OP's message, the part you are having trouble seeing.

"Or if anyone can suggest a Time Machine compatible drive *(wireless back up*) that is greater than 1TB other than Western Digital then it would be also greatly appreciated."

I've accentuated the tough part for you.

I would read this to mean , they want an external drive that can do wireless backups using Time Machine in Leopard.

jb.


----------



## elander (Jun 20, 2008)

Actually, if you have an Airport Extreme Base Station with the latest firmware update, you can attach a drive to it and Time Machine will happily use that to backup to. I know you had to use a couple o tricks to get that to work earlier, but the firmware update in mid-March fixed that.


----------



## nirelandman (Jun 20, 2008)

Thanks for the replies diablo/elander - particularly the connecting an ext. drive to airport base station- I am yet to buy my hardware as am awaiting funds before I make the switch, so that idea I hadn't thought of - appreciated.

As for you JBarley every forum should have someone like you to help those in moments where loss of sight occurs mid sentence! Lol
Thanks
nirelandman


----------

